# Camping and fishing on the Bear River



## uintahiker (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm interested in fishing the Bear, but want to do it overnight so I can make a stab at some catfish. Is there anywhere along it that camping's allowed? Can anyone point me to a spot to camp? 

PM's welcome if you don't want to blast your site out on the web.


----------



## El Casador (Aug 27, 2009)

I have seen fire pits under the bridge west of 12th street from the looks of it looks like people have been camping there.


----------



## uintahiker (Jan 19, 2012)

12th street is in Ogden- wouldn't that be the Weber or Ogden river? I'm looking for camping along the Bear.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

we used to take the scouts on a canoe ovenighter on the bear, put in west of richmond and take out near amalga. canoe the river between. upl owns a lot of the river land there which is now rocky mt power or something, they always let us camp. did not do fishing there but was a nice easy float. would be fun to fish. lots of birds, great blue heron rookeries, deer, foxes. the first few miles are DWR property or leased to dwr, open to hunting.


----------



## El Casador (Aug 27, 2009)

uintahiker said:


> 12th street is in Ogden- wouldn't that be the Weber or Ogden river? I'm looking for camping along the Bear.


You right I had my bearings wrong the bridge I was thinking about is the first bridge on your way to Corrine heading west coming off of I-15 traveling north it's the exist where the small airport is then it takes you west to corrine it's the big over pass bridge the bear runs right under it 8)


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

El Casador said:


> uintahiker said:
> 
> 
> > 12th street is in Ogden- wouldn't that be the Weber or Ogden river? I'm looking for camping along the Bear.
> ...


That is the one, the DWR owns the little parking area there, however the cat fishing sucks in that area, tried it twice and never had a bite.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

I don't know of any public land on the Bear. To my knowledge it's all owned by farmers or the power company. That being said I grew up only a mile or so from the bear and have camped along it's banks several times. If you pick a spot with no farming going on in what we called the river bottoms and don't make any trouble or a mess I doubt any one would mind. No one ever bothered us.


----------

